# مجموعة إشرافية جديدة تنضم إلى أسرة إدارة منتديات الكنيسة



## My Rock (21 مارس 2009)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم


مِن فَترة و نحنُ نُتابِع النشاط و العطاء الرائع الذي يُقدِمُهٌ أعضائُنا المحبوبين في منُتديات الكَنيسة, و ما جذب إنتباهُنا أكثر هؤلاء الأشخاص المثابرين الوليين في حبهم للمنتدى و لِكُل شخص يتصفح صفحاتهِ. كُل ما كَبَرت عائلتنا في المُنتدى و كُل ما زادَ نشاطنا و وسعت تُخومنا تزداد الحاجة الى مُشرفين و مراقِبين يتكاتفون معنا في مسيرتنا لنُنظم منتدانا و نُحافظ عليهِ مِن أي شائبة.

هذهِ المرة تميز 9 اشخاص, بنشاطهم, بقلمهم, بولائهم و إصرارهم على المتابعة و دعم منتديات الكنيسة في كل الأوقات و الظروف.

يسعدنا كثيراً إنضمام الأخوة و الأخوات المذكورة اسمائهم ادناه الى اسرة الاشراف في منتديات الكنيسة:


الأخ .تونى.تون. مشرفاً على قسم رياضة


الأخ كليمو مشرفاً على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي و البرامج


الأخت جيلان مشرفة على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي ايضاً


الأخت أمة مشرفة على المرشد الروحي


الأخ Fadie مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


الأخت totty مشرفة على كتب مسيحية


الأخ come with me مشرفاً على دليل المواقع المسيحية


الأخ kokomanمشرفاً على قسم الجوالات


الأخ Scofield مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي

فألف مبروك للأحبة المشرفين الجدد, الرب يُبارككم و يَعطيكم نعمة و حِكمة لكي تكونوا قدر المسؤلية

صلاتي لكُل شخص مِنكم أن يُباركهُ الرب و يعوض تعبه و محبته أضعاف مضاعفة لأنه يعطي و يكافئ بحسب غناه في المجد.

الأخوة الأحباء, فرحتنا كبيرة جداً برؤية منتدانا يتولى الصدارة دائماً, بتعبكم و جهدكم و محبتكم, فرحتنا كبيرة لوجود اشخاص مثلكم اخذوا على عاتقهم بذل الوقت و الجهد من أجل خدمة البقية, دون مقابل مادي, بل محبةً لبعضنا و حباً لمن احبنا قبلُ.

لن أخفي عليكم إن الأختيار كان صعب, فكثير هي الأقلام الرائعة و كثيرة هي النفوس المُضحية المشاركة معنا, لكن بأرشاد الرب و بصلاتنا اخترنا هذه المجموعة هذه المرة. إن كُنت مِمن يطمح ليُشرِف في مُنتديات الكنيسة فلا تيأس فمسيرة منتديات الكنيسة طويلة بأذن الرب, و ما نحنُ الا في بدايتها. أستمروا في إبداعكم, أستمروا في خدمتكم فالرب وحده يرى و يجازي.

مبروك للأخوة و الأخوات مجدداً و مرحب بكم في انظمامكم لاسرة الادارة.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2009)

الرب يخليك يا روك صخرة للمنتدى عاتية بوجه عواصف وهجمات  قوات الظلام

والف شكر على ثقتك الغالية ونرجو ان نكون عند حسن الظن

ادام الله لنا المنتدى وحماه بكامل اعضائه ومشرفيه وادارته



واهنىء اخوتي الباقين اللذين ترقوا الى رتبة مشرف واللذين سيرافقونا هذا الدرب الطويل


سلام المسيح مع الجميل


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 مارس 2009)

*بجد مش مصدقة نفسى الف مبروك ليكم كلكم بجد تستحقوها 

وعن جدارة 

مبروك يكوكو 

الف مبروك ياتونى 

ومبروك ياكليمو 

ومبروك يابت يجيلان 

وانت كمان يسيكو ينبينا المبارك 

والف مبروك اختى امة بجد تسحتقيها عن جدارة 

والف مبروك يجوجو يجميل 
وانتى كمان يتوتى ياقمر 

ربنا يباركك حياتك والى التقدم المستمر ​*


----------



## kokielpop (21 مارس 2009)

*الف مبروك ليكم كلكم بجد فرحت من قلبى تستهلوها بامانة 

الرب يبارك على خدمتكم ويحافظ عليكم ​*


----------



## جيلان (21 مارس 2009)

*الله يبارك فيك يا روك
شكرا لثقتك الغالية دنا اتخضيت ماشية فى حالى لقتنى اصفريت بس يلا اهه تغيير الواحد بقاله كتير اخضر اهه 
ميرسى يا زعيم ربنا يبارك خدمتك فى المنتدى

ومبروووك لبقية الطقم كله وهقول عقبال ايه تانى لو جبت سيرة الاحمر ممكن اتحول اسود فيها 
ابعد عن الاحمر وغنيله ياعم كدى تمام اوى هههههه*


----------



## totty (21 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا زعيـــــــــــمنا على ثقتك الغاليه دى

ربنا معانا ويساعدنا ويقوينا على الخدمه فى المنتدى ونكون قدها ويكبر المنتدى كمان وكمان

مبرووووووووووووووووووك لـــــ  تونى تون  

كلــــــــيمو

جيــــــــلان

أمــــــــــة

Fadie
*
*come with me

 kokoman

 Scofield

ربنا معاكوا كلكوا يااااااااااارب ويقويكوا على خدمتكوا الجديده

مــــــــيرسى مره تانى يا روك
وربنا يعوضك ويساعدك انك تتحملنا​*​


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا لثقتك الغالية فينا يا زعيم 
وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنك وإختيارك ​ 
والف مبروك لكل من ​ 
تونى تون 
كلــــــــيمو
جيــــــــلان
Fadie
Toggy
come with me
kokoman
Scofield​ 
اصلي الى الرب أن يبارك مجهودنا كلنا - الجدد منا مع من سبقنا في خدمة الإشراف 
لنكون قلبا واحدا وفكرا واحدا، شاكرين وعاملين بنعمة الرب، 
متواضيعين في الخدمة من أجل نشر كلمته المقدسة وخلاص النفوس.
وليبقى هذا المنتدى منارا لكل عابر سبيل في طريق الحق
ومرشدا لكل ضال.​


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2009)

أشكرك اختي الحبيبة engy_love_jesus 
من كل قلبي على تهنئتك الصادقة
ويا رب اكون دائما عند حسن ظنك بي.

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2009)

*ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووك علينا انضمامكوا لفريقنا
وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكوا ويجعلها مثمره *


----------



## جُرُوحْ (21 مارس 2009)

*الف مبروك لكل اخواتى ربنا يكون معاكم فى الخدمة ​*


----------



## Scofield (21 مارس 2009)

*
متشكرين يا حج روك على الثقة دى و مبروك للجميع
*


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووك علينا انضمامكوا لفريقنا*
> 
> *وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكوا ويجعلها مثمره *


 
شكرا ليكي يا دونا 
على زوقك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (21 مارس 2009)

اااااااااااااالف مبرووووووووك ليكم كلكم
طبعا تستاهلووووووووووووووووووووها

ربنا يساعدكم
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك ليكم
ربنا يقويكم علي الخدمة والحمل الجديد
​


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2009)

*يا مرحب بالمعارك 
ربنا يجعلكم سبب بركة للجميع 
واخص بالذكر فادى وسيكو الرفيقين الاعزاء من ايام نكسه 67
*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (21 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك ليكم وربنا يقويكم على الخدمة الجبارة دى


----------



## faris sd4l (21 مارس 2009)

مبروك الكم اخواني و اخواتي ربنا يبارككم و  يحفظكم للمنتدى​


----------



## Rosetta (21 مارس 2009)

*مبرووووووووووووووووك يا حلوين عنجد بتستحقوها..
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و يحفظكم جميعا​*


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم جيمعا على التبريك
GogoRagheb
BishoRagheb 
oesi_no
بنت الملك22 
faris sd4
red rose88 

الرب يبارككم جميعا 
صلوا لأجلنا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك يا روك 

وميرررررسى كتير على الثقه الجامده دى 

وربنا يجعلنا ديما عن حسن ظنكم 

والف مبروووووووووك لكل اخواتى 

وربنا يقوينا كلنا على الخدمه 

ونشر كلمه رب المجد القدوس 

اميـــــــــــــــن 
​


----------



## dark_angel (21 مارس 2009)

_* مبروك ليكم كلكم*_​


----------



## just member (21 مارس 2009)

*اسم الصليب عليك يا روك*
*ميرسى خالص بجد لكل اخوتى على ها التهنئة الرائعة*
*واتمنى من رب المجد انة يستخدمنا للخير ديما كلنا اعضاء ومشرفين *
*وننقدر نقدم خدمة طيبة لأجل مجد اسمة*
*ميرسى لكل اخوتى *
*ربنا يبارككم وعقبال الاشراف بردو لكل الاعضاء*
**
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## nonaa (21 مارس 2009)

تونى 
كليمو 
جيلان
امه
fadei
come with me
kokoman
scofield
totty

الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك
تستحقوا فعلا الاشراف 
ربنا يقويكم على الخدمه دى
دى وزنه زادت عليكم يا شباب
ربنا يقويكم 
بركه العدرا والبابا كيرلس معاكم​


----------



## zama (21 مارس 2009)

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد
ويارب دايما ناجحين فى خدمتهم
وربنا قادر يرشدهم فى خدمتهم


----------



## candy shop (21 مارس 2009)

تونى.تون. 


 كليمو 

​
 جيلان 
​
 أمة 

 Fadie 

​
 totty 
​
 come with me 

​
kokoman

​
 Scofield 





​​ربنا يجعل خدمتكوا مثمره ​


----------



## صوت الرب (21 مارس 2009)

*ألف ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
للمشرفين الجدد :-
الأخ .تونى.تون. مشرفاً على قسم رياضة
الأخ كليمو مشرفاً على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي و البرامج
الأخت جيلان مشرفة على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي ايضاً
الأخت أمة مشرفة على المرشد الروحي
الأخ Fadie مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
الأخت totty مشرفة على كتب مسيحية
الأخ come with me مشرفاً على دليل المواقع المسيحية
الأخ kokomanمشرفاً على قسم الجوالات
الأخ Scofield مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2009)

*مبروك لكافة المشرفين الجدد, وليستخدمكم رب المجد لأجل مجد أسمه**





*​*

*


----------



## ميلاد لوقا (21 مارس 2009)

:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:





كليمو قال:


> الرب يخليك يا روك صخرة للمنتدى عاتية بوجه عواصف وهجمات  قوات الظلام
> 
> والف شكر على ثقتك الغالية ونرجو ان نكون عند حسن الظن
> 
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم يا اخوتى 

ميررررررسى جدا على زوقكم 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم 
​


----------



## وليم تل (21 مارس 2009)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## لي شربل (21 مارس 2009)

*ملايين التبريكات و احلى التهاني 30:
بالوزانات الجديدة يا اللي الرب منحها للمشرفيين الجدد
الرب قادر يعينكم ع صليبة ويبارك حياتكم .
كونوا أمناء ع القليل يقيمكم الرب ع الكثير 
لتستحقوا أن تدخلون لفرح سيدكم .
الله معكم ويبارك حياتكم بخدمته *​


----------



## mero_engel (21 مارس 2009)

*الف الف مبروك علي مجموعه الاشرافيه الجديده *
*ربنا يجعل خدمتكم مثمره *


----------



## man4truth (21 مارس 2009)

*ألف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتهم ويكون العطاء أكثر وأكثر لمجد وعمل كنيسة الرب يسوع​*


----------



## اكيلا (21 مارس 2009)

صحيح انا عضو جديد فى المندى ومعرفش يعنى  ايه مشرفين لكن حاسس من تهانى الاخوه انا مكانه رفيعه المستوى على العموم الف الف مبروك (اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى)        الرب يباركم                                             اذكرونى فى صلاوتكم                (اكيلا)30:


----------



## دميان (21 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مارس 2009)

الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفيين الجدد
يسوع يبارك ثمرة خدمتكم يارب
ويبارك منتدي الكنيسه بخدمتكم
ليتمجد اسم الرب دايما
من خلال عملكم​


----------



## zezza (21 مارس 2009)

الف الف مليون مبروك لكل الاداريين الحلوين 

بجد تستحقوها عن جدارة 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم 

يسوع يحفظكم كل واحد باسمه و كل واحدة باسمها


----------



## اكيلا (21 مارس 2009)

انا اهنى مره اخرى الاستاذه المشرفين الف مبروك     لكن رجاء الاهتمام بانضمامى حديثا واتمنى احدكم يرد على ويعفرفنى ان تهنئتى وصلت للجميع     (اكيلا)


----------



## جارجيوس (21 مارس 2009)

الف الف مبروك لجميع المشرفين الجدد اتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق من اجل خدمة ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## Aksios (21 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك لكم كلكم على الاشراف
تستاهلوها و ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## esshak (21 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك ليكم كلكم بجد فرحت من قلبى تستهلوها بامانة 

الرب يبارك على خدمتكم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## ماهر امير (21 مارس 2009)

*:d*​


----------



## mr.hima (21 مارس 2009)

*مبكروك ليكم كلم وربنا يقويكم ويكون معاكم ويديكم فهم وحكمة دايما في كلامكم وقرارتكم في المنتدي الجميل دة الل كان بداية اشتراكي في منتديات مسيحية وكازل هو الاول *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 مارس 2009)

*الف مبروك ليكم كلكم
منورين باللون الاصفر بجد
يارب دايما للامام*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (21 مارس 2009)

*



تونى.تون.


كليمو




جيلان



أمة

Fadie




totty



come with me




kokoman




Scofieldمبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك   

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

و ربنا يبارك فيكوا وفى مجهودكوا و تعبكوا

 الرب يكللوا بالنجاح ان شاء الله 

و يكلل تعبك يا روك بالنجاح دايما 



​*


----------



## parakletos (21 مارس 2009)

الرب يباركن جميعا وصلوات القديسين تكلل حياتكن

وربنا ينور الوبكن اكتر واكتر ويبارك تعبكن وجهدوكن بهالمنتدى الرائع

ونعمة ورحمة سيدنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكن


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 مارس 2009)

*الأخ .تونى.تون. مشرفاً على قسم رياضة


الأخ كليمو مشرفاً على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي و البرامج


الأخت جيلان مشرفة على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي ايضاً


الأخت أمة مشرفة على المرشد الروحي


الأخ Fadie مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


الأخت totty مشرفة على كتب مسيحية


الأخ come with me مشرفاً على دليل المواقع المسيحية


الأخ kokomanمشرفاً على قسم الجوالات


الأخ Scofield مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي

بجد بجد كل واحد منكم يستحق ومبروك  ليكم  ويا ريت تحافظو علي الوزنات الي ربا ادهالكم  وبجد يا روك منتدي الكنيسة دة شئ رائع وياما اتهعلمت منة كتير والفففففففففففف مبروووووووووك*


----------



## ديديموس (21 مارس 2009)

يييييييييييييييييي ايه ده؟ فادي رجع مشرف 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه بهزر 

مبروك لجميع المشرفين الجدد ، يا ريت يكون فيه خاصية تتبع المواضيع ، يعني كل موضوع يتكتب في القسم بتاعكم يوصلكم على الايميل عشان يبقى من الاسهل تحذفوا المواضيع المحتاجة حذف لحظة كتابتها

وربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## مورا مارون (21 مارس 2009)

*مبروووووووك يا شباب  *

*الف الف مبروك*

*يلا كده اتكدعنوا  وهاتوا  الكاتو والكيك  *

*مبروك مبروك مبروك*

*ميرسي ليك روووك  *
​


----------



## bouzidi81 (21 مارس 2009)

ل التحيةكم 
ابحث عن شسخص يمكنه ان يساعدني على فهم بعض الامور المتعلقة بكيفية الصلوات ومعاملة غير المسيحيين ....


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مارس 2009)

الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك على المشرفين الجدد وعلى منتدى الكنيسة التقدم

ياله ورونا الهمة و النشاط عاوزين منتدانا يفضل الاول ومميز وناجح على طول 



​


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (21 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك لجميع الاخوة فى مسئوليتهم الجديدة وتكونوا بركة لكثيرين وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم[/


----------



## vetaa (21 مارس 2009)

*بامانه كلكم تستاهلوا
الف الف الف مبرووووووووك
ودايما للامام كده

ويلا شدوا حيلكم بقى
وبلاش طمع فى اللون الاحمر
ههههههههه

مبروووووووووووك
وجود لاك

وميرسى يا روك
وربنا يعوضك
*​


----------



## adelmobile2010 (21 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك لكم جميعا وربنا يعينكم:36_15_15:


----------



## amjad-ri (21 مارس 2009)

*ألف مبروك عليكم انضمامكم الى اسرة الادارة

وعقبال الادارة بعد الاشراف

مبروك ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 مارس 2009)

> الأخ .تونى.تون. مشرفاً على قسم رياضة
> 
> 
> الأخ كليمو مشرفاً على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي و البرامج
> ...




ربى المجد يسوع يعينكم على ذلك المشاور 

مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مليون مبروك

من تالق الى تالق ومن نجاح الى نجاح مبروك اخوتى الغالين


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبكم وحياتكم يارب

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مارس 2009)

*الف الف مليوووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووووك لاخوتي 
ودايما كده ف تميز وتقدم باذن يسوع
وشكرا ليك يا روك وربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (21 مارس 2009)

*الأخ .تونى.تون.  


الأخ كليمو  


الأخت جيلان  

الأخت أمة  

الأخ fadie  

الأخت totty  

الأخ come with me  

الأخ kokoman


الأخ scofield 

الف مبروك الاشراف ويارب منتدى الكنيسة فى تقدم ببركة تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## aser (21 مارس 2009)

1000مبروك للمجموعة الجميلة ربنا يعوض محبتكم و تعبكم خير و بركة (الله ليست بظالم حتى ينسى تعب المحبة) و نرجو لكم كل نجاح و خير  و بركة من الرب يسوع


----------



## sabrygad (21 مارس 2009)

مبروك للجميع واننى اصلى لهم الرب يوسع تخومهم ويبارك حياتهم ويحفظهم من الشر30:[/SIZE]


----------



## زخاريوس نجيب (21 مارس 2009)

اخوتي الاحباء الف مبروك لاختياركم وربنا معاكم يعطيكم حكمة وصبر وطول اناة لتحتملوا ضعفاتنا - زخاريوس


----------



## عدرا (21 مارس 2009)

ا لف الف مليون مبروك على الاشراف ورب المجد يعطيكم القوة والمعونة للازدياد فى نجاح المنتدي:download::download:30:30:30:


----------



## botros_22 (21 مارس 2009)

الف الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير وسلام​


----------



## esmatayad (21 مارس 2009)

Very good site


----------



## youhnna (21 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك للاخوه الاعضاء المباركين
الرب يعضدهم بالنجاح فى موقعهم الجديد
اختيار رائع ياروك
الرب يبارك حياتكم امين


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 مارس 2009)

*الف مبروك *
*تستاهلو كل الخير *
*بجد فرحة كبيرا *
*




*
*محبتي*

*



*​


----------



## fredyyy (21 مارس 2009)

*تونى.تون.*​ 
*كليمو*​ 
*جيلان*​ 
*أمة*​ 
*Fadie*​ 
*totty*​ 
*come with me*​

*kokoman*​ 
*Scofield*​​ 
*:11: :Turtle_Dove: مبروووووووووووووووووك :Turtle_Dove_2: :11:*​ 
*:11: :Turtle_Dove: مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :Turtle_Dove_2: :11: *​ 
*و ربنا يبارك فيكوا وفى مجهودكوا و تعبكوا*​

*الرب يكللوا بالنجاح على الدوام *​ 
*و يكلل تعبك يا روك بالنجاح دايما*​​ 

*أخوتي وأخواتي *​ 
*أود أن اقول لكل من نال قلادة هذه المسؤلية *​ 
*لا تنسى أنك وأنكِ مرآة للمسيح فأظهروا أقوال المسيح قبل كل شئ *​ 
*أظهروا وداعة ردود فعل المسيح ... تقلدوا حكمته في الرد على كل زائر *​ 
*أزيلوا من أي مشاركة كل كلمة تهكمية وقدموا كلمة حق يبنى كل زوار المنتدى *​ 
*تذكروا أن فضح أوصاف الميت تنشر رائحة كريهه ... قدموا رائحة المسيح الزكية *​ 
*لا تجعلوا الأعضاء المستفزين ُيثيرونكم بكلماتهم بل هدئوا نفوسكم أمام الله تحلوا بهدوئه*​ 
*لنتذكر أن هدفنا الأول والأخير جذب النفوس للمسيح ونوالها الخلاص *​ 
*كل من يحب الرب يتصرف كما المسيح مع النفوس *​ 

*فالمسيح لم يقل للسامرية يا خاطئة *
*بل قال يا إمرأة *​ 

يوحنا 4 : 21 ​ 
قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ *يَا امْرَأَةُ* صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ. ​ 




​*لم يقل للمرأة التي أتوا بها إليه يا زانية*
*بل قال يا إمرأة *​ 

يوحنا 8 : 10​ 
... قَالَ لَهَا: «*يَا امْرَأَةُ* أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولَئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟» ​ 



​*لم يقل لبطرس يا من أنكرتني *
*بل قال يا سمعان بن يونا*​ 

يوحنا 21 : 15 ​ 
... قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِسِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ: «*يَا سِمْعَانُ* بْنَ يُونَا أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هَؤُلاَءِ؟» ​ 



​*
أخيرًا سيروا مع الله 
تقوو بكلمة الرب الثاقبة
أعطوا لروح الرب يكتب مكانكم 
هو يعرف حاجة القطيع دعوه ُيجدد أذهانكم كل يوم​ 
*
*:36_3_19: ................................................. :36_3_19:*​ 


*.*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (21 مارس 2009)

لقد كنتم أمينين على القليل فأعطيتم أكثر
يدوم صليبكم يا أحباء الرب ويكبر وتكبر معاه عائلة مباركي الرب الى الابد
طوبى لكم لانكم تفعلون كل شيء بمحبة لخدمة الإله المقدس اسمه الى الابد
رجاءً لا تنسوا اخوكم الصغير بالرب(الياس) في صلواتكم
ربنا يبارك في الكل وفي خدمة كل واحد
 سلام المسيح إله السلام للجميع​


----------



## doddoz (21 مارس 2009)

_*congratulation to all*_


----------



## صلاح الصفتي (21 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك لجميع الفائزين


----------



## max mike (21 مارس 2009)

my rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> 
> مِن فَترة و نحنُ نُتابِع النشاط و العطاء الرائع الذي يُقدِمُهٌ أعضائُنا المحبوبين في منُتديات الكَنيسة, و ما جذب إنتباهُنا أكثر هؤلاء الأشخاص المثابرين الوليين في حبهم للمنتدى و لِكُل شخص يتصفح صفحاتهِ. كُل ما كَبَرت عائلتنا في المُنتدى و كُل ما زادَ نشاطنا و وسعت تُخومنا تزداد الحاجة الى مُشرفين و مراقِبين يتكاتفون معنا في مسيرتنا لنُنظم منتدانا و نُحافظ عليهِ مِن أي شائبة.
> ...





*الف الف مبررررررررررووووووووك للأخوة الأحباء على الأشراف

وألف مبررررووووووووووك للمنتدى مشرفينه الجدد


وعقبااااااال المزيد وتقدم للأمام أكثر وأكثر​*


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2009)

> الأخ .تونى.تون. مشرفاً على قسم رياضة
> 
> 
> الأخ كليمو مشرفاً على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي و البرامج
> ...



*الف الف مبروووووووووك 
يلا شدوا حيلكوا المسؤليه بقت كبيرة 
ربنا معاكوا ويقويكوا ويسندكوا

مبروووووك وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين

اختيار موفق يا روك 
*


----------



## milad hanna (21 مارس 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك للاخوة المشرفين الجدد ربنا يعطيكم نعمة لهذه المسئولية ويبارك فيكم وشكرا للزعيم الذى دائما يعطى دائما دفعة للمنتدى بهذه القرارات


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم يا أخوتى 

ميررررسى كتير لشعوركم الطيب وعلى زوقكم 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
​


----------



## SALVATION (21 مارس 2009)

_ثقة غالية اعتز بها يا زعيم وكل اخواتى هنا 
واطلب
صلو من اجل ان يبارك يسوع كل اعملنا وان يثبتنا فى جسد المسيح دائما
وان نتواصل بعضنا لبعض بمحبة
امــــــــــــــــــــــــين
​_


----------



## nosa adel (21 مارس 2009)

_*الف الف مبروك ليكوا كلكوا انتوا بجد تستهلوا اكتر من كده ربنا يباركوا*_​


----------



## مارىرشاد (21 مارس 2009)

نهانينا للجميع ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعا 
ربنايخليكم للمنندى دائما ويحاقظ على كل القائمين بالخدمة فى هذا المنتدى الرائع 
مبروك اخواتى


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 مارس 2009)

يسلام عليك يا روك و علي مفجئاتك الحلوة طول عمرك اختراتك رائعة ربنا يديم خدمتك


----------



## صلاح صدقى (21 مارس 2009)

:big29::big29::big29::94::94::94: الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد وتحياتى للجميع وكل عام وجميع الاعضاء والمشرفين والمديرين بخير :94::94::94::big29::big29::big29:


----------



## totaagogo (21 مارس 2009)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل اخواتى وربنا يقويكم وفعلا يستهلوها وقدها 
الرب يسوع يرعاكم ​*


----------



## كارول2009 (21 مارس 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## peace_86 (21 مارس 2009)

*تستاهلوا بالفعل ..

الرب يسوع يكون معكم*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مارس 2009)

*الف الف الف مبروووووووك ليكم جميعا
وفعلا تستحقوها ربنا معاكم ويعينكم
وتنتشر كلمة المسيح من خلالكم​*


----------



## samy adl (21 مارس 2009)

انا​ بصرحه فرحان جدا بالمشرفين الجدد واكثر من فرحنى تغير مشرف البرامج واتمنا ان يكون كيمو من المشرفين المحبوبين وانا يتعلم من اخطاء ماقبله واحساسه انه هو مشرف القسم يبقى فوق الكل واذا حبيت تعرف اكتر ادخل على مشاركاتى وكلامى عن هذا القسم واخيرا اتمنا لك التوفق والتقدم وروح المحبه لكل الاعضاء ليس فلان او علان ولك منى انت وجميع المشرفين الجدد والقدامه التقدم بمنتدانا الحبيب الى اعلا الدرجات والف الف مبروك لكم جميعا​


----------



## نبيل مليكه (21 مارس 2009)

*الف مبروك
مع أطيب الامنيات بدوام التقدم والنجاح*


----------



## Ferrari (21 مارس 2009)

تهانينا القلبية لكم بالاشراف

الف مليون مبروك للجميع وهم

امة
تونى تون 
كلــــــــيمو
جيــــــــلان
Fadie
totty
come with me
kokoman
Scofield
الرب يبارك فيكم وفى خدمتكم

ويعوضكم تعب خدمتكم

​


----------



## Scofield (21 مارس 2009)

*شكرا للجميع و عقبالكم*


----------



## vemy (21 مارس 2009)

مبرووووووووووووك لاحلى اعضاء.......نورتوا الاشراف


----------



## عمادفايز (21 مارس 2009)

30: 30: *الف مبروك يا جماعة على الخدمة الجديدة المسيح يقويكوا*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 مارس 2009)

*مبروك للكل الواحد بجد فرحان موت ربنا معاكم يا حلوين شد حيلكم المسؤليه كبرت وزادت *


----------



## fadel66 (21 مارس 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك للاخوة الاعضاء الذبن اختارتهم الادارة ليكونوا صخرة فى وجة اعداء المسيح لة المجد الدائم  .ويكونوا ايضا الدرعا قوى الى جميع المسيحين المسيح معكم وربنا يقويكم .....


----------



## + بريسكلا + (21 مارس 2009)

*



ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الحلوين​*


----------



## totty (21 مارس 2009)

*مـــــــــــــيرسى بجد خااااااااااااالص لمروركم

عقبالكم يااااااااااارب*​


----------



## sweetyshery (21 مارس 2009)

*مبروك للمشرفين ووبراحه علينا بقي ههههههههههههههههههههه 
:16_14_21: مبروك :16_14_21:*​


----------



## ميلاد المصرى (21 مارس 2009)

مبروك للمشرفين الجدد من فترة طويلة لم ادخل المنتدى ولكن بمشيئة الرب سوف اعود لاتواصل مع اخوتى الرب يبارك جهودكم


----------



## just member (21 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى بجد الكم ولتهنئتكم الجميلة *
*واحنا فرحتنا فى القلب اكبر منكم لاننا بنخدم افضل اعضاء فى اجمل منتدى *
*ونتمنى من ربنا  انة يقدمنا بلخير وديما للنجاح *
*اعضاء قبل مشرفين يارب*
**​


----------



## ehab_rizkala (21 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك عليكم وربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعا
<< اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبني >>


----------



## mansour (21 مارس 2009)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك انا فرحان بجد لانى متبعكو من  فتره مش قصيره وتستحقوها بجد     الف الف مبروك  اخوكم منصور*


----------



## martin1100 (21 مارس 2009)

ربنا يوفقكم في خدمتكم ويعوض تعبكم


----------



## Twin (22 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*كالعادة متأخر :smi411:*

*مبررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووك مقدماً لكل من نال بركة هذه الخدمة الجبارة *
*فالمشرف لم يعد عضو عادي الأن بل صار وجهة مسؤله في المنتدي للكل فهو قدوة لنا الأن *

*مبرووووووووووك يا روك الأنجاز الرائع الجديد الذي يحسب للكل كأدارة موقع يكفينا فخراً أنضمام الأخوة الجدد لنا وعودة الأخوة فادي وسكوفيلد لنا من جديد *​ 


My Rock قال:


> الأخ .تونى.تون. مشرفاً على قسم رياضة



 
*مبروك حبيبي الأشراف وياريت تكون محايد مش أهلاوي متعصب :t30:*​


My Rock قال:


> الأخ كليمو مشرفاً على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي و البرامج



*تستهلها حبيبي فأنت بالفعل متواجد ورائع ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


My Rock قال:


> الأخت جيلان مشرفة على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي ايضاً



​*جيلان كتكوتة المنتدي .......... أبسطي راسك بقي براس مرمر *​ 



My Rock قال:


> الأخت أمة مشرفة على المرشد الروحي



*لم أجد الكلمات التي توفيكي أختنا أمة *
*فأنتي بالفعل قدوة لنا وبلي خاصة* ​




My Rock قال:


> الأخ Fadie مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية



*عودة حميدة أخي فادي أفتقدت كثيراً التفوه بلفظ القلب الشجاع *​ 



My Rock قال:


> الأخت totty مشرفة على كتب مسيحية



*مبروك أخت توتتي مبروك عليكي اللون الأصفر *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


My Rock قال:


> الأخ





My Rock قال:


> come with me مشرفاً على دليل المواقع المسيحية


*تستهلها من زمان ياباشا نورت اسرة الأشراف *​​


My Rock قال:


> الأخ kokomanمشرفاً على قسم الجوالات



*كوكو مان مبروك الأشراف وربنا يبارك خدمتك ولو عزت حاجة قلي أحنا مجلنا واحد  خدمة الإتصالات*​


My Rock قال:


> الأخ





My Rock قال:


> Scofield مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي


*عودة حميدة حج سكوفيلد عدنا للمعركة هههههههههه*​ 


My Rock قال:


> صلاتي لكُل شخص مِنكم أن يُباركهُ الرب و يعوض تعبه و محبته أضعاف مضاعفة لأنه يعطي و يكافئ بحسب غناه في المجد.


*أمين*

*مبروك مرة أخري*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ndidi (22 مارس 2009)

*الف مبروك ليكم كلكم بجد فرحت من قلبي 
قوي قوي قوي ! 
تستهلوها بامانة 
يداً بيد مع بعضنا جميعاً 
لنرفع إسم منتدانا الحبيب عالياً 
سلام المسيح يحفظ قلوبكم وينير عقولكم ويبارككم
تهانيّ الحارّة لكم جميعاً  *


----------



## pino_m (22 مارس 2009)

يلا ياجماعه دي بس بدايه انتو لسه هتتعبو اوي ربنا يسوع المسيح معاكم وخدو بالكو دي مسؤليه كبيره بس مش ممكن تكون كبيره عليكم لان ربنا معاكم اخوكم pino​


----------



## hanaa abiskaron (22 مارس 2009)

congratulations all and God bless you


----------



## مسعد خليل (22 مارس 2009)

*الف مبروك ليكم كلكم بجد فرحت من قلبى تستهلوها بامانة

الرب يبارك على خدمتكم ويحافظ عليكم *


----------



## أَمَة (22 مارس 2009)

الف شكر لجميع الإخوة والأخوات 
على التهناني والتباريك

الرب يبارك حياتكم
 ويبارك المنتدى​


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 مارس 2009)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> 
> مِن فَترة و نحنُ نُتابِع النشاط و العطاء الرائع الذي يُقدِمُهٌ أعضائُنا المحبوبين في منُتديات الكَنيسة, و ما جذب إنتباهُنا أكثر هؤلاء الأشخاص المثابرين الوليين في حبهم للمنتدى و لِكُل شخص يتصفح صفحاتهِ. كُل ما كَبَرت عائلتنا في المُنتدى و كُل ما زادَ نشاطنا و وسعت تُخومنا تزداد الحاجة الى مُشرفين و مراقِبين يتكاتفون معنا في مسيرتنا لنُنظم منتدانا و نُحافظ عليهِ مِن أي شائبة.
> ...


 
*الف مبروك  30:  للمشرفين الجدد وبالتوفيق *
*والرب يستخدمكم لنشر كلمتة واعلان مجده*

*يالله انت وهو ورونا القوة   :warning:*
*يالله انت و هو ورونا الهمه     :Love_Letter_Send:*

​


----------



## أَمَة (22 مارس 2009)

twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> ​
> ...


 

البركة فيك يا أمير
اسمك أمير وانت أمير/ ابن ملك الملوك
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا ابن الفادي 
أن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظن الإدارة
ونكون خدام أمناء على الوزنة الجديدة

الرب يباركك​


----------



## نرمين بشري كامل (22 مارس 2009)

:smi411:عن جد ربنا يعوضكم :Love_Letter_Open:ثقوا ان الزي اختار لكم اول الطريق لن يترككم في منتصفة:heat:البابا كيرلس السادس


----------



## first love (22 مارس 2009)

الف الف  مبروك ليكوا كلكم30:30:
بجد تستحقوها بجدارة
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم...........ويعوض تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم


----------



## أرزنا (22 مارس 2009)

*سلام المسيح*

*مبروك للجميع والله يكون في عونكم *


----------



## heba nageh (22 مارس 2009)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.

                                  اختكم
                                   هبه


----------



## heba nageh (22 مارس 2009)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.



                             اختكم 
                               هبه


----------



## cobcob (22 مارس 2009)

*ألف ألف ألف مبروك ليكو كلكو يا شباب
ربنا يقوى الكل فى طريق خدمته​*


----------



## girgis2009 (22 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك ليكم كلكم بجد فرحت من قلبى تستهلوها بامانة 

الرب يبارك على خدمتكم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## +pepo+ (22 مارس 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك ياجماعا
​


----------



## أبوالعز (22 مارس 2009)

الف مليون مبروك للجميع بالتوفيق يا أحبائى . ربنا يبارككم ويبارك القائمين على المنتدىء


----------



## music_jojo (22 مارس 2009)

:big29:	الللللف مبروووووووووك:999:و ربنا يقويكو على الخدمه و يعوض تعبكم


----------



## رفعت بسالى (22 مارس 2009)

احبائى الاعزاء ============== تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق   واتمنى من رب المجد يسوع المسيح ان يبارككم   ويوفقكم


----------



## gorg_star (22 مارس 2009)

ألف مبروك لكل أخواتنا ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## fouad78 (22 مارس 2009)

بجد مجموعة رائعة ومباركة
انشالله الموقع يزداد نشاط معاكم​


----------



## mariam2008 (22 مارس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم 	:11: 	:smi102:


----------



## elfarid (22 مارس 2009)

تحياتى للمجموعه الجميله ويارب يكون فيه المام بكافة الموضوعات وربنا يقدركم ويقويكم على طلباتنا والمسيح معاكم ويقويكم - سلام المحبه


----------



## sameh7610 (22 مارس 2009)

*بجد بجد 

الف الف الف مليون مبروك


ليكوا كلكم

تستهلوها

الف مليون مبروك​*


----------



## abdo_malty (22 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك ليكم كلكم  


مبروك يكوكو 

الف مبروك ياتونى 

ومبروك ياكليمو 

ومبروك يا يجيلان 

وانت كمان يسيكو  

والف مبروك اختى امة 

والف مبروك يجوجو 
وانتى كمان يتوتى 

ربنا يباركك حياتك والى التقدم المستمر


----------



## ايرينى جورج (22 مارس 2009)

الف مليون مبروك يا شباب


----------



## veansea (22 مارس 2009)

_الف مبروووووووووووووووك ليكووووووووووووووووووووا
مبرووووووووووووووك عليكم المهمه الجديده
الشغل الكبير مستنيكم يا بشر
يعنى عايزين شغل من نار 
ربنا يعينكم_


----------



## مينا محى (22 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## remo76 (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا عي تعب محبتكم ويا رب يسعدكم ويقويكم لان اللة لا ينس كاس ماء برد من اجلي


----------



## Eva Maria (22 مارس 2009)

*ألف ألف مبروك لطاقم المشرفين الجدد 

وخصوصاً للأخت الحبيبة أمة 

أصلي للرب أن تكونوا سبب بركة لكثيرين في بلادنا حتى يتذوقوا نعمة الخلاص 

الى الأمام يا أبناء الله القدوس *​


----------



## ramy saba (22 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك لجميع المشرفين


----------



## cuteledia (22 مارس 2009)

*الف الف الف مبروك لكل المشرفين
ربنا يزيد محبتكم وخدمتكم للمنتدي
ربنا يباركم​*


----------



## اماندا (22 مارس 2009)

الله ويسوع والعذراء يحفضكم ويخليكم والف مبرووووووووووك للفائزيين بالمناصب


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (22 مارس 2009)

تونى 
كليمو 
جيلان
امه
fadei
come with me
kokoman
scofield
totty

الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك
تستحقوا فعلا الاشراف 
ربنا يقويكم على الخدمه دى
دى وزنه زادت عليكم يا شباب
ربنا يقويكم 
بركه العدرا والبابا كيرلس معاكم​


----------



## jojo_angelic (22 مارس 2009)

الرب يباركك يا اخ روك
وتهنئه للاخوه والاخوات استمروا في عطاكم والرب يجازيكم


----------



## farou2 (22 مارس 2009)

الأخ .تونى.تون. مشرفاً على قسم رياضة


الأخ كليمو مشرفاً على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي و البرامج


الأخت جيلان مشرفة على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي ايضاً


الأخت أمة مشرفة على المرشد الروحي


الأخ Fadie مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


الأخت totty مشرفة على كتب مسيحية


الأخ come with me مشرفاً على دليل المواقع المسيحية


الأخ kokomanمشرفاً على قسم الجوالات


الأخ Scofield مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي

تريليون xتريليونxتريليون xتريليون xتريليونxتريليون xتريليون xتريليونxتريليون xتريليون xتريليونxتريليون xتريليون xتريليونxتريليون x مبروك 
وانا جداً سعيد لان احد المشرفين الجدد كان السبب بدخولي النتدى 
و والتاني كان صديق مقرب بمثابت اختي الكبيرة 
والثالث اعجبت بادبه واسلوبه الراقي 
ومبروك للجميع وبجد تستحقونها بجدارة 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك​


----------



## ماجد ابو سيف (22 مارس 2009)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## azazi (22 مارس 2009)

أهنيء كل المشرفين الجدد و اخص بالذكر الأخت العزيزة جدا ( أمة ) الف مبروك للجميع.


----------



## صديقة قديس (22 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك الاشراف وربنا يبارك فى اعملكم وعملكم وتكونوا اضافه جديده الاحلى منتدى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## فادية (22 مارس 2009)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  *
*الف  مليون  مبروك  لكل  المشرفين الجدد *
*ربنا  يبارك  خدمتكم ويديكم  قوة  وحكمة  في اداء  مهامكم الاشرافية *
*ربنا يزيد  من وزناتكم  ويديكم  النعمة  وتكملوها على اتم  وجه *
*مرة  تانية  1000000 مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2009)

*الأخ **.تونى.تون.** مشرفاً على قسم **رياضة*​ 
*مبرووووووووووووك*
*نورت الاشراف*​

​*الأخ **كليمو** مشرفاً على **الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي** و **البرامج*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=37​

*مبروك نورت الاشراف*
*الأخت **جيلان** مشرفة على **الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي** ايضاً*​ 
*ياخوفى*
*الملتقى العلمى مرة واحدة و مع اللون الاصفر *
*استر يا رب ( الحدق يفهم )*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك *
*الأخت **أمة** مشرفة على **المرشد الروحي*
*لا تحرمينا من اخبارك*
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك*
*الأخ **Fadie** مشرفاً على **الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية*
*نورت الاشراف مرة ثانيه *
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*الاشراف نور*
*الأخت **totty** مشرفة على **كتب مسيحية*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*الاشراف نور*
*الأخ **come with me** مشرفاً على **دليل المواقع المسيحية*
*نورت الاشراف *
*مبروووك*​ 
*الأخ **kokoman**مشرفاً على **قسم الجوالات*
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*الاشراف نور *​


​*الأخ **Scofield** مشرفاً على **منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*
*النبى فى بيتنا*
*احمدك يا رب*
*والنبى منور*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نورت الاشراف تانى يا نبينا الشريف*​*ملحوظة*
*الاسكندريه *
*لها حظ وافر من الاشراف بالمنتدى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## nrnr (23 مارس 2009)

مبروك للجميع وربنا يعوض تعبكم خير بركة ربنا يسوع امسيح تكون معكم جميعا اخوتى :heat:


----------



## tresa (23 مارس 2009)

ميرسي ليكم جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم - صلوا من اجلى - صلوا كتيررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## جيلان (23 مارس 2009)

*الله يباااااااااااارك فيكم كلكوا والازرق يبقى اخضر والاخضر اصفر*
*والاصفر اورانج*
*ومحدش يحلم باكتر من كدة انا بقول اهه :hlp:*


*ماااااااشى يا مستر بيتر الحدق فهم ههههههههههههههههه*
*استاذ توين لا راسى مش براس حد انا اقل واحدة اهه :t30:*


----------



## Bent el Massih (23 مارس 2009)

*الف مليون مبروك ليكم اخواتي للاشراف
الرب يبارككم و يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس   آمين​*


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (23 مارس 2009)

*الف مبروك ليكم كلكم بجد فرحت من قلبى تستهلوها بامانة 

الرب يبارك على خدمتكم ويحافظ عليكم*


----------



## مريم12 (23 مارس 2009)

*الفففففففففففففففففففف الفففففففففففففففففففففف*
*مبروك للمشرفين الجدد*
*الرب يباركم ويديم نشاطكم*​


----------



## bouzidi81 (23 مارس 2009)

:smi411:


----------



## monygirl (23 مارس 2009)

_الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد وربنا معاكوا يحافظ عليكوا _
_ويدوم خدمتكوا _​


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2009)

الأخ .تونى.تون. مشرفاً على قسم رياضة

الأخ كليمو مشرفاً على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي و البرامج

الأخت جيلان مشرفة على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي ايضاً

الأخت أمة مشرفة على المرشد الروحي

الأخ Fadie مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية

الأخت totty مشرفة على كتب مسيحية

الأخ come with me مشرفاً على دليل المواقع المسيحية

الأخ kokomanمشرفاً على قسم الجوالات

الأخ Scofield مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامى
****الف مبروك للجميع بجد تستحقوها لانكم مميزين ورائعين فعلا*


----------



## nashat2005 (23 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك ليكم كلكم بجد فرحت من قلبى تستهلوها بامانة 

الرب يبارك  خدمتكم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## SALVATION (23 مارس 2009)

_شكرا كتيير لاجمل اعضاء لاجمل منتدى
 يسوع يقربنا اكتر من بعض
شكرا لذوقكم الجميل يسلملنا دايما
ومبروك لكل اخواتى المشرفين الجدد​_


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 مارس 2009)

*الف مبروك ليكم كلكم بجد فرحت من قلبى تستهلوها بامانة 

ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم ويجعلها مثمرة​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2009)

*ميرسي روك علي حركه الترقيات الجميله دي
والف مبروك لاخواتي الغالين علي الاشراف
وفي تقدم دائم يا منتدنا الغالي ​*


----------



## antonius (24 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك لكل الاخوة المنصب الرائع...وخدمة مباركة بمشيئة الرب ستكون...
وليتمجد اسم الرب فيكم...


----------



## rere meky (24 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمه
مبروك والف مبروك 
ويسوع يكون معاكم 
دايما فى حياتكم


----------



## جورج الناظر (24 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك عليكم كلكم


----------



## دموع البابا (24 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك ليكم كلكم بجد فرحت من قلبى تستهلوها بامانة 

الرب يبارك على خدمتكم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## adnan (24 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك للكل  اخواتى المشرفين الجدد  ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم ويجعلها مثمرة وليتمجد اسم الرب فيكم سلام المسيح؟ اخوكم في المسيح


----------



## koko miro (24 مارس 2009)

_*الف الف مبروك يا شباب و باذن الله المنتدى يكبر كده على ايديكوا *_


----------



## salib 2010 (24 مارس 2009)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم
> 
> 
> مِن فَترة و نحنُ نُتابِع النشاط و العطاء الرائع الذي يُقدِمُهٌ أعضائُنا المحبوبين في منُتديات الكَنيسة, و ما جذب إنتباهُنا أكثر هؤلاء الأشخاص المثابرين الوليين في حبهم للمنتدى و لِكُل شخص يتصفح صفحاتهِ. كُل ما كَبَرت عائلتنا في المُنتدى و كُل ما زادَ نشاطنا و وسعت تُخومنا تزداد الحاجة الى مُشرفين و مراقِبين يتكاتفون معنا في مسيرتنا لنُنظم منتدانا و نُحافظ عليهِ مِن أي شائبة.
> ...


*سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون مع جميعكم امين من اعماق قلبى ابارك لاخوتى الاحباء على الشرف الكبير الذى يستحقونة للمشاركة فى المسئولية الضخمة التى تثقل كاهلكم محبة فى نشر كلمة الرب ولجذب النفوس الضعيفة البعيدة عن الايمان بسبب انغماس البشر فى الملذات والشهوات العالمية الرب يملاء القلوب بنعمة الكلمة كلمة الانجيل الحية الفعالة التى هى امضى من كل سيف بارك الرب فيكم اخوتكى والرب يعينكم على تحمل المسئولية التى انتم اهلا لها فعلى بركة الرب وتحياتى القلبية لكم يااولاد الملك عمو صليب
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## BRO (24 مارس 2009)

welcome & be da best we r da best Ever Bless u all..


----------



## maro52 (24 مارس 2009)

الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووك بجد كلكم تستهلوها ربنا معاكم ويقويكم علي خدمتكم


----------



## rena.sarwat (24 مارس 2009)

الف مليون مبروك يااخواتى   ربنا معاكم


----------



## salib 2010 (25 مارس 2009)

BRO قال:


> welcome & be da best we r da best Ever Bless u all..


*سلام ونعمة اخى الغالى مش تكتب بالعربى علشان ال زى حلاتى بليد فى الانجليزى ينوبك ثواب هههههههههههه ربنا يبارك حياتك بكل نعمة ولك حبى وتقدبرى بالعربى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## عادل زكى توفيق (25 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك والرب يعوض مجهودكم 
                                         عادل زكى توفيق


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 مارس 2009)

الأخ .تونى.تون. مشرفاً على قسم رياضة


الأخ كليمو مشرفاً على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي و البرامج


الأخت جيلان مشرفة على الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي ايضاً


الأخت أمة مشرفة على المرشد الروحي


الأخ Fadie مشرفاً على الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


الأخت totty مشرفة على كتب مسيحية


الأخ come with me مشرفاً على دليل المواقع المسيحية


الأخ kokomanمشرفاً على قسم الجوالات


الأخ Scofield مشرفاً على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي


*الف الف الف مبروووووووك ليكم يا شباب

بجد مجهودكم روووعة فى المنتدى و تستحقوها

مبروك لتونى بجد مجهودك كان رائع فى القسم الرياضى و فى بقية الاقسام و من تقدم لاخر دائماً

مبروك يا كليمو بحييك بجد على مشاركاتك الفعالة و ردودك الكثيرة جداً فى كل اركان المنتدى

مبروك لجيلان تستاهليها بجد و دائماً موفقة

مبروك لكوكو مع انى كنت اتوقع انك تجيب من الاخر و تبقى ادمن يعنى ههههههههه لان نشاطك فظيع بجد 

و مبروك لتوتى و جوجو و امة و سكوفيلد و فادى​*


----------



## roka bolbol (25 مارس 2009)

ألف مبروك للجميع وربنا يساعدكم وتقدمولنا حاجات أكتر وأكتر وبجد كلكم تستاهلوا


----------



## أَمَة (25 مارس 2009)

الف شكر لك الإخوة والأخوات 
على التهاني والتباريك
الرب يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## roka bolbol (25 مارس 2009)

كلمة مبروك دى أقل حاجه ليكى أنتى واللى معاكى


----------



## المجدلية (25 مارس 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجداد ويارب متميزين ومنورين ديما المنتدى ..... سلام المسيح


----------



## M a r i a m (25 مارس 2009)

واو احلى مفاجأة بجد
الف مبروووووووووووووووك بجد لكل المشرفين
بجد يستاهلوها عن جدارة 
ربنا معاكم ويبارككم ويعينكم على المسئولية اللى انتوا قدها اكيد​


----------



## adnan (25 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجداد من الاخوا والاخوة   يا رب منيرين  بنور المسيح دائمأ  ـــــسلام ونعمة اخوكم  في المسيح


----------



## mnssa (26 مارس 2009)

سلام المسيح يكون معاكم


----------



## mario gergus (26 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك عليكم العضوية


----------



## totefroty (26 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك ليكم كلكم بجد تستحقوها 

وعن جدارة 

مبروك يكوكو 

الف مبروك ياتونى 

ومبروك ياكليمو 

ومبروك يابت يجيلان 

وانت كمان يسيكو ينبينا المبارك 

والف مبروك اختى امة بجد تسحتقيها عن جدارة 
والف مبروك يجوجو يجميل 
وانتى كمان يتوتى ياقمر 

ربنا يباركك حياتك والى التقدم


----------



## prayer (26 مارس 2009)

الف مبرووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد وربنا يسندكم في الوزنة الكبيرة دي ويرشدكم للخير والصالح بنعمة ربنا وبصلوات كلية الطهر العذراء مريم التي ترفعها عنا كل حين ، آمين .


وعقبالي ههههههههه​


----------



## JEKO (27 مارس 2009)

[سلام ونعمه الف مبروك اخواتي الاحباء ربنا يبارك حياتكم
تحياتي
جورج]


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (27 مارس 2009)

*ألف مبروك ليكم يا جماعة*
*بجد تستحقوها وعن جدارة*
*ربنا معاكم ويبارك فى خدمتكم الجديدة لإظهار مجد اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## totty (27 مارس 2009)

*مـــــــــــــــــيرسى بجد ليكم كلكم

صلولنا ربنا يساعدنا نقدم شىء ولو بسيط للمنتدى الجميل ده

شكرا لذوقكم جميعاااااااااااااا

*​


----------



## hima55 (28 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك لكل اخواتى ربنا يكون معاكم فى الخدمة


----------



## salib 2010 (28 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *مـــــــــــــــــيرسى بجد ليكم كلكم*​
> 
> 
> *صلولنا ربنا يساعدنا نقدم شىء ولو بسيط للمنتدى الجميل ده*​
> *شكرا لذوقكم جميعاااااااااااااا*​


سلام المسيح لكى اختى الغالية واقولك انتم قد المسؤلية والرب يغينكم عمو


----------



## دميان (29 مارس 2009)

الف الف مبروك للاخوة الاحباء


----------



## مهند111 (29 مارس 2009)




----------



## مهند111 (29 مارس 2009)

ألف مبروكككككككككككك
:d


----------



## salib 2010 (29 مارس 2009)

*مساء جميل على كل المشرفين والقائمين على المنتدى تقبلوا تحياتى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## rere meky (29 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمه 
كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
ودايما يارب فى حياة حلوة مع المسيح
ميرسى اوى على الشاى بس فين الكيك


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2009)

فعلا اخوة واخوات يستأهلوا أكثر على عطائهم  وحبهم والتزامهم ، من كل قلبي أقول لهم ألف مبروك


----------



## أَمَة (30 مارس 2009)

الف شكر للجميع 
غمرتونا يا مباركين بلطفكم ومحبتكم 
كلامكم الحلو وصلواتكم حافز لنا كبير للخدمة 

الرب يبارك حباتكم جميعا​


----------



## حميدو (30 مارس 2009)

السلام ونعمة


----------



## حميدو (30 مارس 2009)

ياألهيوفاديالكي الرافةيسوع المسيح أنني جئتك اليوم عازما على قدميك المقدستين نادما على خطاياي من صميم قلبي امين


----------



## beshoy26 (31 مارس 2009)

:Love_Letter_Send:1000 1000 مبروك على الخدمة الكبيرة ديه وربنا يقويكم ويكون معاكم ويساعدكم عليها حتى تثمروا ثلاثون وستون ومائة


----------



## حميدو (31 مارس 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## bashaeran (31 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك للاخوة والله يعطيهم العافية والصحة والعمل  المثابرة امين


----------



## حميدو (31 مارس 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتك يbashaeran


----------



## maikel fady (31 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك لكل الاخوة والاخوات الذين انضموا جديدا لخدمة منتانا الغالى ربنا يبارك خدماتهم وتعبهم لاجل المنتدى وتثمر ثمارة  الكثيرة .:mus13:


----------



## حميدو (31 مارس 2009)

نصلي وندعو أن يضئ نور الحق فكرك، وأن تملأ محبة يسوع المسيح الحى إلى الأبد حياتك بالأمل المشرق، وقلبك بالسلام والرجاء. دعونا نشارك محبّة المسيح معكم، لعلّكم *"تعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله" (أفسس 3: 19)* ولعلّكم *"تذوقوا وتنظروا ما اطيب الرب. طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه" (مزامير 34: 8).* لعلك تدع اليد المُبرئة للمسيح المُحب تبدأ أن تبرئ نفسِك. *"هُوَذَا الآنَ وَقْتٌ مَقْبُولٌ. هُوَذَا الآنَ يَوْمُ خَلاَصٍ" (2 كُورِنْثُوس 6: 2 b).*


----------



## حميدو (31 مارس 2009)




----------



## حميدو (31 مارس 2009)

​


----------



## حميدو (31 مارس 2009)

*"كَمَا يَشْتَاقُ الإِيَّلُ إِلَى جَدَاوِلِ الْمِيَاهِ هَكَذَا تَشْتَاقُ نَفْسِي إِلَيْكَ يَا للهُ. عَطِشَتْ نَفْسِي إِلَى اللهِ إِلَى الإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ. مَتَى أَجِيءُ وَأَتَرَاءَى قُدَّامَ اللهِ" (اَلْمَزَامِيرُ 42: 1-2)؛ "لأَنِّي عَرَفْتُ الأَفْكَارَ الَّتِي أَنَا مُفْتَكِرٌ بِهَا عَنْكُمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ أَفْكَارَ سَلاَمٍ لاَ شَرٍّ لأُعْطِيَكُمْ آخِرَةً وَرَجَاءً" (إِرْمِيَا 29: 11)؛ "اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ" (يُوحَنَّا 10: 10)؛ "صَرَخْتُ إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ. قُلْتُ: [أَنْتَ مَلْجَإِي نَصِيبِي فِي أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ. أَخْرِجْ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ نَفْسِ
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* *ي لِتَحْمِيدِ اسْمِك]َ" (المَزَامير 142: 5، 7 أ)؛ "إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ. الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ. هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيداً" (2 كُورِنْثُوس 5: 17).*


----------



## حميدو (31 مارس 2009)

قلوبنا ممتلئة بمحبّة أخوتنا وأخواتنا المسلمين. ولذلك ينتابنا قلق شديد بشأن حالتكم الروحية على هذه الأرض، ومصيركم الأبدي في الأبدية. أملنا الكبير أن يضيء نور المسيح نفوسكم وأرواحكم. ونحن نبتهل في صلواتنا أنّ المسيح الحيّ، ملك السلام *"يتصور فيكم" (غلاطية 4: 19 b).*


----------



## سمير4 (1 أبريل 2009)

حميدو قال:


> ​



الرب يبارك لنا فيكم بشفاعة البابا كيرلس


----------



## سمير4 (1 أبريل 2009)

مجروح لاجل معاصينا صلب عنا على يد بيلاطس البنطى     سمير4


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (1 أبريل 2009)

الف الف مبروك للجميع ولاحلى منتدى


----------



## Raheel (1 أبريل 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتكم[q-bible][/q-bible]


----------



## سمير4 (1 أبريل 2009)

الى المجموعة الاشرافية للمنتدى نشكركم على رسالاتكم الرقيقة ونرجولكم دوام التقدم


----------



## salib 2010 (1 أبريل 2009)

maikel fady قال:


> الف مبروك لكل الاخوة والاخوات الذين انضموا جديدا لخدمة منتانا الغالى ربنا يبارك خدماتهم وتعبهم لاجل المنتدى وتثمر ثمارة الكثيرة .:mus13:


*شعور جميل والرب يساعد الجميع وتقبلوا تحياتى عمو ايوب*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم يا اخوتى 

ميررررسى كتير ليكم على زوقكم 

الرب يبارك حياتكم 
​


----------



## امال الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

الف مبروك للجميع وتستاهلوها عن جدارة والرب يقويكم ويعطيكم العافية​


----------



## jamil (2 أبريل 2009)

الرب يبارك المجموعه الرائعه واملنا فيكم .... تحياتي لكم


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (3 أبريل 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووك علينا انضمامكوا لفريقنا
> وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكوا ويجعلها مثمره *


ربنا معاكم


----------



## salib 2010 (3 أبريل 2009)

jamil قال:


> الرب يبارك المجموعه الرائعه واملنا فيكم .... تحياتي لكم


----------



## Madeleine (3 أبريل 2009)

مبروك للاخوه والاخوات الذين انضموا الى اسره الاشراف في منتديات الكنيسه الرب يبارككم وبنعمته ترتقون بعملكم وبمحبته تعطون كل ما هو جيد لاعضاء المنتدى لان الله محبه نصلي من اجلكم  ، آمين


----------



## ق عادل (6 أبريل 2009)

*الف مبروك على اختياركم والرب يساعدكم لمجد اسمة
وتكونو اضافة غنية للمنتدى فى كل الاقسام
الرب معكم*


----------



## beshoy26 (7 أبريل 2009)

*الف مبروك يا اخوتي الرب يسبق خطاكم ويكون معكم علي الدوام*​


----------



## شوقى حكيم (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرى وتقديرى لجميع المشرفين الجدد راجيا من الرب يسوع المسيح ان يبارك فى خدمتهم جميعا لمجد اسمة القدوس وشكرى العميق للسيد المسؤل وامؤسس المنتدى العظيم الرب يكلل اعمالة با التقدم وا الذدهار با انتشار كلمة وتعاليم الكتاب المقدس للعالم اجمع صلوا لاجلى الرب يبارككم جميعا


----------



## shadehnageb (18 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبن المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام


----------



## shadehnageb (18 أبريل 2009)

:warning::warning:





shadehnageb قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبن المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام


----------



## salib 2010 (19 أبريل 2009)




----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووك للجميع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوضكم تعب محبتكم


----------



## بنت المسيح (24 أغسطس 2009)

ااااااااااااااالف مليون مبروم لاخوتى والرب يسوع يكون معاكم ويساعدكم فى الخدمة الكبيرة اللى انتوا فيها


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (24 أغسطس 2009)

انا الان  في محنه في المستشفى ادعوا  والتمس الرب يسوع ان يقف معي امين وكل من يقراها ان يدعوا الرب بالشفاء العاجل سيدي شافي ولدي بعد قليل يدخل صالة العمليات في سياتل واشنطن لقد سقط من اعلى الشرفه فتحت صفحة المنتدى دقائق تيمنا وللدعاء فقط شكرا كل من يدعوا لولدي


----------



## بنت المسيح (24 أغسطس 2009)

الرب يسوع يكون معاكى نجاح صلوات العدرا والقديسين اختى تشفعى بالسيدة العذراء وباذن المسيح هتتمجد وتشفى ابنك


----------



## الياس السرياني (24 أغسطس 2009)

نجاح كاظم عبد قال:


> انا الان  في محنه في المستشفى ادعوا  والتمس الرب يسوع ان يقف معي امين وكل من يقراها ان يدعوا الرب بالشفاء العاجل سيدي شافي ولدي بعد قليل يدخل صالة العمليات في سياتل واشنطن لقد سقط من اعلى الشرفه فتحت صفحة المنتدى دقائق تيمنا وللدعاء فقط شكرا كل من يدعوا لولدي



اطلبي يا أختي من إلهنا الحي القادر على كل شيء
انتِ أم وصلوات قلبك الموجوع على ابنك مسموعة

صلوات امنا العدرا الطاهرة البريئة من كل عيب تشفعلك 

عند إلهها وابنها يسوع المسيح رب المجد

آمني بقوة الله وباسم ابنه الحبيب القدوس

لتري وتعرفي عظمة رحمة الرب.


----------



## salib 2010 (25 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## جارجيوس (25 أغسطس 2009)

*الف مبروك للجميع و اتمنى لهم التوفيق في خدمة المنتدى​*


----------



## BRO (25 أغسطس 2009)

*...مبروك...*​


----------



## jamil (26 أغسطس 2009)

مبروك لكم ويرعاكم الرب يسوع المسيح بالتقدم في مجالاتكم


----------



## bashaeran (26 أغسطس 2009)

*الف مبروك الى الاخوة وربنا يرشدكم اكثر ويقويكم في ايمانكم *


----------



## راشي (26 أغسطس 2009)

*ألف ألف مبروك ليكم يا اخواتي وربنا يبارك ويبارك خدمتكم *

وانا عايزة اقولكم كمان انكم بجد بجد تستحقوها 

المسيح يرعاكم ويبارك خدمتكم


----------



## صلاح الصفتي (27 أغسطس 2009)

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق ويرعاكم الله


----------



## salib 2010 (27 أغسطس 2009)

*ألف ألف مبروك ليكم يا اخواتي وربنا يبارك ويبارك خدمتكم *


----------



## *koki* (28 أغسطس 2009)

30:   30:  30:
مبروك مبروك مبروك ليكم كلكم تستحقوها فعلا مبروك يا شباب

لو لو لو لىىىىىىىىى


----------



## My Rock (28 أغسطس 2009)

يا أخوة الموضوع هذا قديم
الرجاء مراعاة وقت الموضوع قبل التعليق
يغلق لقدم الموضوع


----------

